# Brace lake



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

Heading back to brace lake the last week of July. Originally booked their out post camp but the water was so high you had to wade knee deep water to get to the cabin. Brace is a Great Lake with trophy pike. Anyone else fish Brace?the owners are amazing.


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

no one here has fished brace lake or Meta? heading up Saturday after a 2 year covid wait.


----------



## Beartreed (May 8, 2008)

Close but not those 2 lakes
Fished Stone 3 weeks ago. Crazy good fishing. Never dreamed there could be walleye fishing so good. Decent size pike also


----------



## Copper44 (Sep 25, 2004)

@rippper how did your trip turnout? Looking at possibly going here next year.


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

Highly recommended. If your hard core fisherman do the outpost. If ya want a relaxing trip with good fishing do the cabins. Hire Kyle to take you early in the trip. He will show ya some great spots and cook ya a real good lunch. Be glad to send you a map of so of our spots and baits as well


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

Here’s a link to the video my son made. He’s not much of a fisherman so it’s mostly scenery. Yes, I know I miss spelled Ontario.


----------



## Walley Gordo (Jan 21, 2005)

Love the intro Working Man and yes some awesome fishing up that way. Was able to go up and stay on a island just south of there on O'Sullivan Lake with my friends dad for a week of fishing. Looks like you guys had a blast and made many memories.


rippper said:


> Here’s a link to the video my son made. He’s not much of a fisherman so it’s mostly scenery. Yes, I know I miss spelled Ontario.


----------



## FISHWISH (Sep 1, 2003)

Ripper, we are booking a trip to Brace this August. Can you share that map / baits you referred too?
Thanks


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

FISHWISH said:


> Ripper, we are booking a trip to Brace this August. Can you share that map / baits you referred too?
> Thanks


Absolutely…… Kyle has a map at the lodge also


----------

